# [alsa] plus de son avec une carte son usb

## 256JMaN

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait quelques semaines que je me bat avec ce problème de son sur ma carte usb.

A l'installation cette carte était branché sur un Hub usb, je l'ai changé de place car ce dernier était de mauvaise qualité (il se déconnectait/ reconnectait tout seul )

Depuis, impossible d'obtenir un son ! même en replaçant la carte son dans le hub usb 

une chose étonnante que j'observe c'est quand je tape :

```

jeremy@PCL-JMA ~ $ aplay Téléchargements/20.WAV 

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2/work/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2/src/pcm/pcm_direct.c:998:(snd1_pcm_direct_initialize_slave) unable to install hw params

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2/work/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2/src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:1034:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to initialize slave

aplay: main:722: erreur à l'ouverture audio: Relais brisé (pipe)

```

Je ne comprend pas trop ce que viens faire ce chemin ici (surtout que le chemin n'existe pas) 

voici donc la carte en question :

```
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0ccd:0077 TerraTec Electronic GmbH Aureon Dual USB
```

```
PCL-JMA jeremy # aplay -l

**** Liste des Périphériques Matériels PLAYBACK ****

carte 0: Device [USB PnP Sound Device], périphérique 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

```

mes modules chargés :

```
snd_usb_audio         107559  2 

snd_usbmidi_lib        16453  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_hwdep               5357  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            16147  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_seq_device          4780  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_pcm                69317  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_page_alloc          6202  1 snd_pcm

snd_timer              15757  1 snd_pcm

snd                    51550  11 snd_usb_audio,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_seq_device

soundcore               4386  1 snd

usbcore               131952  12 btusb,uhci_hcd,snd_usb_audio,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,snd_usbmidi_lib,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd,sl811_hcd

```

mon fichier /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf (que j'ai modifier en suivant certains forum,wiki,blog ...)

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

# Set this to the correct number of cards. I have 2 so

options snd cards_limit=1

options snd_usb_audio index=-1

#Trust. 

#This is my USB card so I set it's index and parameters to 0 so that is becomes default. Do the same.

alias snd-card-0 snd-usb-audio

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

#Remember the IDs ? We use them here. Just put 0x in front.

options snd-usb-audio index=0 vid=0x0ccd pid=0x0077 

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-usb-oss

```

Quelqu'un peu m'aider ?

----------

## Dominique_71

C'est bizarre car les modules sont chargés et aplay to met une erreur qui semble indiquer un problème de driver. As-tu essayé avec index=0 au lieu d'index =-1? Comme tu n'as que cette carte, cela ne devrait pas poser de problème.

Autrement, dans la sortie de dmesg, y a-t-il des erreurs par rapport à ALSA?

As-tu un fichier ~/.asoudrc? Si oui, il faut le virer jusqu'à ce que le son fonctionne. Tu pourras toujours le remettre après.

----------

